# College Teacher



## arrecca (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi!! So I am planning to move in Thailand and would like to have a heads up about college teaching there. I have a Master's Degree in Education, a TESOL certificate and a 7 year working experience. Would I get any college teaching job there? I hope someone could help me. I am planning to go there on April 2017. Thank you!


----------



## Xynoplas2 (Jan 4, 2017)

You should be all right. But nobody hires English teachers out of this site. Do you know of any of the TESOL forums/websites where people get jobs teaching English?


----------



## Martinsyam (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi there , will be easy to get job here , try online first , if that does not work , then come over on holiday visa , and start going around all the schools , have plenty of your CV,S leave one at every school ( ps , get cheap phone to get Thai number ) put this top of CV , other thing I was asked for, was my disclosure form from police , having this helps big time .


----------

